# Remove double din receiver in 2005 Pathfinder



## TLCX (Jan 7, 2005)

Newbie here, I went with the stock Nissan cd reciever on my new 2005 Pathfinder purchase and want to replace the double din with an after market receiver. My question is can anyone tell me how to remove the stock receiver from the dash. I have searched the net and have not been able to find any installation help with the 2005 model. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

